# NCAA tournament bracket challenge



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I have not gotten this up and ready earlier than this, but better late than never right guys!!!!

Please spread the word and get yourself signed up if you want to join in

https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/group/126348/invitation?key=2f76207bbb198e55&soc_trk=lnk

password to join in is: hunting

May the best person win!!!!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Joined. 

-Ben


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

In.
Let's do this...


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll give you all some laughs again this year.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Im in.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Come Monday morning I'm gonna want to do-over....8)


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Joined


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I joined as well!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well thats just great---last place-O,-


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a much better opening round than last year.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Had a perfect opening day, then fell off a ledge with basically no upsets yesterday.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, I was flying high the first night and got sunk last night.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Saturday was a blood bath for my bracket. I started the day tied for 2nd and am now down to 10th. It's just sad that tree had to die to provide the paper to print my bracket...:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

8th place but the best I can do if I win out is 4th place. I'll take it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Done, finished, 4 brackets busted--see you next year. -O,-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, they are revving up to start play again tonight. I still have 7 teams out of 16 that are in it the next two days. 

We need a simile with crossed fingers


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My bracket is officially BUSTED!
Michigan and Arizona were both big letdowns. 
They each had their games in hand, only to loose it in the last seconds.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not in 2nd place but I have the potential to end up in 2nd place with the games that are left. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm not in 2nd place but I have the potential to end up in 2nd place with the games that are left. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then.


 Ya well I've got the cellar locked up!! So much for going with your gut feeling-O,-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Arizona's loss stabbed me in the gut last night and put me out of the championship, but I still have quite a few teams in it. But we'll see after tonight. 

It is hard to say after watching Kansas demolish a 11 seed last night but they might be the one to take it all.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Um uh .... -()/--()/--()/--()/--()/-*()**()**()*-/|\\--/|\\-:first:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

:Cry:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

With 3 of the final 4 correctly picked just give me the winner's prize now. Yeah baby!!!! OK honestly I pretty much guessed on every one and haven't even followed any team except LSU hoping they would lose every game (they almost did) so we could get a new coach. So I hear the prize is a one night stay at the motel 6 in Magna, is that correct????


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Go Game****s!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats to Nocturnalenemy on a great bracket. :O||:


Somehow, I finished tied for silver. How did that happen?


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Nocturnal for his awsome guessing skills!

Thanks for all those who joined in and played along this year!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to do this grunt smacker!!!


----------

